# احتاج مساعة



## ليبيا (3 يونيو 2012)

احتاج مساعدة لدي بحت عن علاقة الصخور والمعادن بالمغناطيسية في الارض من لدية اي شي موفيد الرجاء المساعدة 
شكرا لكم وعلي اهتمامكم 
مع السلامة


----------

